# Would my autism honestly make me a bad parent?



## Childrenareawesome (Mar 30, 2017)

I don't have kids but I ADORE CHILDREN    and I'm autistic. Not just aspergers either. I actually have high functioning autism. I can talk and I'm sort of in between aspergers and being autistic but I'm basically very childlike in nature. I live with my Mom. I can read and write and stuff but I still play with toys and I get upset easily and I sometimes hit myself in temper :C i NEVER hit anyone else but I have headbutted a brick wall because my dad was yelling at me when I was scared of having a needle. (I'm Terrified of injections) When I'm angry I've been known 2 jump up and down while punching my head and I've even given myself black eyes on lots of occasions. Saying that though I am happy 99% of the time and those temper tantrums are super rare. Like once a year maybe :C but I'd hate to one day have a child and then they be terrified of me because Daddy beats himself up when he is angry. 

I DON'T BELIEVE IN ANY FORM OF PHYSICAL PUNISHMENT and I can promise with absolute certainty that I would NEVER spank my children. I am strongly against spanking. I don't care if my children hit me or tried to kill me or had such a big temper tantrum a volcano erupted I can promise I will never spank.

I used to get bullied and I never once hit back. But I do hit myself in angry and I don't want my future kids to think that it's okay to physically hurt yourself when your angry. It's never okay to hit anyone including yourself. Sorry 

I love how kids play and the children in my family all love me. If I ever have kids I promise to truly love them with all my heart and soul. I'll kiss them every night and give them hugs and buy them boys and play games with them. 

I don't think I'll ever have kids though.  I have never had a girlfriend and I'm autistic. I can't even look after myself. I don't go out unsupervised and I'm not responsible enough to have kids. :C BUT CHILDREN ARE THE MOST SPECIAL THING IN THIS WHOLE WORLD>


----------

